# Eggs and Tadpoles left in Vivarium



## dwdragon (Aug 14, 2008)

I haven't even gotten my frogs yet but I want to make sure that I have the vivarium setup the way it needs to be.

Is it generally a bad idea to leave tadpoles in until they morph? I'm trying to find a variety of column like bromeliads that hold enough water for this but I'm unsure how big tads get before they morph and what amount of water they need.

I understand this means making sure the water is topped off in all broms at all times which shouldn't be a problem if it's topped of in the morning, afternoon and evening with the high levels of humidity.

However is canabalism by the parents a problem?

My viv is a 59 gallon column tank and I've left enough room I think I can fit atleast 6 broms as long as they don't get more than 4" across (or come that way and can grow in close proximity to each other).

I know another thing people have mentioned is cups. I'd rather go with the more natural way but if I do I want to make sure it is sufficient.

Any suggestion on types of broms? Several in the "neo" genus look good but I would rather get some feedback from people with experience than go off pictures on the internet since I have absolutely no local access to viv size broms within an hour's drive so everything I get will have to be off the internet.


----------



## dwdragon (Aug 14, 2008)

I guess it would be helpful to tell you what type of frogs I'm looking at getting.

I am looking at different forms of Auratus. I really like the Bronze forms Blue Bronze and Green Bronze. Not a guarentee that I'll get the Bronze but Iike them alot. Something I'm still iffy on is how bold they are. Some people are saying they are very bold others have noted that they aren't as bold as say a Costa Rican Green and Black.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

dwdragon said:


> Is it generally a bad idea to leave tadpoles in until they morph? I'm trying to find a variety of column like bromeliads that hold enough water for this but I'm unsure how big tads get before they morph and what amount of water they need.


You said you were interested in raising Auratus ...mine will occasionally lay eggs in broms but they will need more space then a brom to raise a tad. I often pull them but they are also happy to deposit tads in corner pond or small dishes. If the body of water is not big enough or enough hiding places those tads will eat each other.... So if you want to use your broms to raise tads you can pretty much count the large species out.. The tank you are usiing sounds well suited to thumbnails, but I do have experience with them..
Happy first dart tank whatever you do!
Sally


----------



## dwdragon (Aug 14, 2008)

Thank you for the reply! 

I was going to get Auratus because they are supposed to be a good begginer frog. I know I can keep the 1 tank consistent on moisture and heat and cooling. I'm afraid I wouldn't be able to do that with enough containers to give each tad their own home. 

It's been a bit of a debate in my head to be honest. I don't like the idea of just getting 2 of the same gender to avoid breeding and I know if I get 1 male / 1 female they're gonna breed it's just nature. So I'm trying to figure out the best way with the small amount of space I have to accomodate that. I have 2 x 20 gallons I could setup but I'm not even sure where I'd put them and I do know there is a problem with canabalism in tadpoles. Even if I divided them it's likely there wouldn't be a whole lot of room for them especially if I ended up with a large clutch.

Raising eggs is a whole nother story in and of itself. Never done that with any animal I've cared for so I'm a bit scared that I would mess it up worse than just leaving them in the tank. 

I was looking at the Neo broms as I think I can fit atleast 6 or 7 of them in the tank maybe more without too much crowding. Height is mainly the problem at the moment and due to that I may be redoing the tank anyways.... again... for like the 5th time. That'll make my mother happy she thinks I've spent too much time on it already. I may be grown and have my own house but I still get the nagging! :lol:


----------



## JBR (May 8, 2006)

I don't have any experience with the blue/bronze or green/bronze morphs but I have turquoise/bronze from aaron's frog farm and they never ever hide. When they were young I almost never saw them then all of a sudden there were 3 frogs that haven't hid since. One thing I have read is moving water seems to make them more bold. Good luck and don't worry this hobby is WAY easier to do then you expect.


----------



## knuckles4696 (Jun 23, 2008)

i agree with the comment above abotu it being more well suited for a thumbnail. i keep panama auratus which are green/teal and black/bronze. there mostly a terrestrial frog i really dont see them climb much. if im not mistaken a 59 column is tall? also there not the boldest frog so dont expect them to be like a tinctorius, that being said there a great frog and they were my first as well. there very hardy and when they do come out they are awesome to watch. i have running water in my tank and i cant say if it helps the first tank they were in when i had 2 had a waterfall and they almost never came out, now they have much more room and theres 3 and they spend alot of time out not neccesarily in the open there under cover of plants like pothos and philos but you can still see them through the side of the tank. anyways good luck and have fun with your first pdf's!


----------

